# Dish HDTV- 921 offer experience?



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm considering making the jump to HD although the options seem rather limited still for programming. Has anyone had experience with the current Dish offer (HDTV monitor and 921 DVR)? I've heard and read a lot about the 921. Is the monitor quality? Is it worth the $999 they're asking for the package? Appreciate your advice.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

The package is a pretty good price, but....

Do you already have Dish?
Do you love Dish?

Read up...

The latest version of the 921 fixed a bunch of bugs, and added a bunch of new ones.
The 921 may have to be replaced in the next year a new mpeg4 receiver. Will we have to pay? Will Dish give us a free lease? Don't know.

DirectTV currently has a lot more HD programming then Dish. They have also announced the first 12 HD LIL markets. New HD from Dish? NaDa.

We're not getting named based recording on the 921. Tivo has it (and an extra OTA tuner), but is also heading for obsoletion.

You should really check out what your cable company is offering. Some are blowing Sat out of the water (and they can archive HD to DVHS).

The Dish HDTV is ok. There's already been a lot posted about it. Some prefer the 34 over the 40, but it may come down to an individuals expectations of a projection vs direct view CRT.

Bottom line - do you really want to sign another 1 year contract with dish considering thier current HD offerings?


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Any new HD channels that wil be offered by E* in 2005 forward will be in MPEG4 format and the 921 you are buying can't get them (and it looks like there is no way to upgrade it either). Sure D* says they are going to offer local HD channels in 12 markets but first they have to launch the satellite and then you will have to buy another HD box because all of their current HD boxes won't get them because, just like E*, their new HD channels will be using MPEG4. Can you receive all of your local HD channels OTA?


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

bavaria72 said:


> Any new HD channels that wil be offered by E* in 2005 forward will be in MPEG4 format and the 921 you are buying can't get them (and it looks like there is no way to upgrade it either). Sure D* says they are going to offer local HD channels in 12 markets but first they have to launch the satellite and then you will have to buy another HD box because all of their current HD boxes won't get them because, just like E*, their new HD channels will be using MPEG4. Can you receive all of your local HD channels OTA?


Now that's a bummer. The main reason for getting a HD receiver is to get HD broadcasts. I had heard of various problems with the 921 - but I always assumed it would remain compatible with the HD channels off Dish's satellites.


----------



## jeslevine (Jul 21, 2002)

bavaria72 said:


> Any new HD channels that wil be offered by E* in 2005 forward will be in MPEG4 format and the 921 you are buying can't get them (and it looks like there is no way to upgrade it either). Sure D* says they are going to offer local HD channels in 12 markets but first they have to launch the satellite and then you will have to buy another HD box because all of their current HD boxes won't get them because, just like E*, their new HD channels will be using MPEG4. Can you receive all of your local HD channels OTA?


If they don't they will lose existing loyal customers to VOOM, direct tv, or God forbid comcast


----------

